# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Malware Infection via Pictureframes

## Simple10

Yes there is apparently malware inside the firmware of digital picture frames. It gets copied to the usb drive then infects the computer, allowing system takeover.

Here is the article:
http://www.securityfocus.com/news/11499

It's a month old but better late than never.   :Cheesy:

----------

